# Poppy is 17 weeks old!



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

As always I start my picture post by saying where has the time gone!!! I can't believe Poppy is 17 weeks, 4 months old on the 6th! She is growing taller by the day but still so dinky, she is only 2.6kg still.

We took Poppy for our first 'doggie' weekend to Great Yarmouth. Absolutely loved the area, Caister and Winterton in particular are lovely. We have even booked to go to Winterton for new year! Great place to take dogs, and they have a gorgeous pub where dogs can sit inside which was just great. Poppy spent the 2 hours we were there getting her new flexi lead tangled round lots of coooing people's chairs! She is just too naughty to let off the lead yet but managed to get into so much mischief including making her way into the staff quarters!

I haven't been on here for a while so need to have a good catchup on everyone's new photos!

Here are some of the best pics from our weekend away....

First time on flexi lead, not really sure!!!









I'm being praised for digging?! What is the world coming to!









With a little bit of help my hole is getting deeper...









I wrote this in the sand myself with my paws....









Why is everyone laughing and cooing at me? So what they have doggie life jackets!
THIS IS MY FAVOURITE PHOTO OF POPPY, EVER!









Enjoying the view...

















I'm getting cold, can I go in your jacket daddy?









Still cold...what about making me into a sausage roll?!









Hope everyone is having a good week  

Annie and Woof Woof from Poppy who is currently barking at a pair of flipflops...why not!!!


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

looks like Poppy had a great holiday, she's lovely x


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you Paula! Yes she had a brill time. It's crazy how many people stop and talk to you when you have a little doggie!!! She LOVED the attention!


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Fab pictures - another dinky one like my Daisy! She is super cute - and how handy she can fit into your coat.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

i know it's the same with Flossy, your Poppy looks so tiny x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

awww she is so cute. love the photo of her in her life jaket.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahhah adorable pics!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Lol great piccies! Great to see poppy was ok on the broads on the boat! My mum and dad have just got a boat,so will be taking the pooches on the norfolk broads soon....love the life jacket photo too,poppy is so cute im not surprised she got loads of admirers Winterton is really very beautiful,you should try Horsey too next time


----------



## GreenFamily (Jun 17, 2011)

Awww she is just lush, I'm loving the life jacket


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh :iagree: I like the life jacket too. Was it especially for dogs or was it meant to be for kids? Looks like you had a great day out.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's had a lovely holiday and obviously enhanced yours no end ... can see why thats your favourite pic, it needs framing x


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Clare- Nope, not for kids! Especially for dogs, they had about 20 all different sizes! Poppy stayed so still too when the boat man was putting it on her! She really does know how to play cute and innocent in front of new people!

Becky- Oh I've just looked online at Horsey that looks lovely too. We're back at New Year so will defs check it out as we will have a week to explore! We are thinking of hiring a nicer boat this time too, there are so many beautiful Marinas along the broads it really makes you want a boat!

MichelleE- Yes it's really handy she can fit in coat pocket although she has cottened on to how nice and cosey this is on walks and so is jumping up to ask to snuggle! We gave in a few times as it was a long weekend for her and she was nodding off like a nodding dog in Rich's coat!

Thank you everyone for your replies! I'm going to spend a good hour on here tonight looking at everyones new posts! Im an addict, it's been too long!

Annie and Poppy


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Fantastic photos - that goes straight in at no. 1 in my top 10 favourite cockapoo pictures


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Lovely pics of Poppy .................. loving the life jacket!!!


----------

